

Wekkars keep your webserver alive - DriesS
http://axonet.be/blog/2012/03/wekkars-keep-your-app-alive/

======
benologist
This is important for .NET websites as well - if you don't have enough traffic
to guarantee your site stays alive you should set something up so force it to,
that first pageview can take orders of magnitude longer than normal.

